# 2 New Quotes



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When someone quotes me I get a message saying I've been quoted

Problem is when I click to look at the quote it is always just a list of the last thing I posted, so most of the time I click the top one and I haven't been quoted in that thread whatsoever

Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No mate for some reason it takes time to clear them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

click on the tab that says "quotes" when you reach that screen


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Look at the end of the toolbar on the right hand side and click on quote.

Problem solved.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry my mistake l thought you were talking about them clearing.

As said click on the quotes tab.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol click on the quotes button you kn0b :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol click on the quotes button you kn0b :thumb:


put perfectly


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thats clarified it up for me also. just one more what does subbed mean ?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i asked same question few months ago too :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

vetran said:


> thats clarified it up for me also. just one more what does subbed mean ?


Subscribed it means ... @vetran

If you go to top of this page click on thread tools in there is the subscribed button

Means you can subscribe to keep up with threads on the forum etc


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

TG123 said:


> lol click on the quotes button you kn0b :thumb:





zack amin said:


> put perfectly


Bit harsh but hey I was thinking that myself


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Subscribed it means ... @vetran
> 
> If you go to top of this page click on thread tools in there is the subscribed button
> 
> Means you can subscribe to keep up with threads on the forum etc


gotcha thanks


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

this new notification thing is the dog bollocks

so many times i quote someone and dont get a reply, now i get a reply every time


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

As stupid as I feel I'm glad I made this topic


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i asked same question few months ago too :lol:





Rob68 said:


> Subscribed it means ... @vetran
> 
> If you go to top of this page click on thread tools in there is the subscribed button
> 
> Means you can subscribe to keep up with threads on the forum etc





1010AD said:


> Bit harsh but hey I was thinking that myself





jaypricel19 said:


> this new notification thing is the dog bollocks
> 
> so many times i quote someone and dont get a reply, now i get a reply every time


Someone quote me so I can confirm this shenanigans


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Someone quote me so I can confirm this shenanigans


yo, when you click the notification button, it takes you to the wrong page, you need to click the end tab


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

same thing happends to me alot lately


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Someone quote me so I can confirm this shenanigans


hi, im a quote.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Someone quote me so I can confirm this shenanigans


Are we happy now :thumbup1: don't forget the quote tab up top right


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just noticed the tab it takes you to is 'Recent activity'

I blame all the alcohol over xmas


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I blame all the alcohol over xmas


if this is the worse thing you've done to blame xmas alcohol on during the festive season then there's a lot of lucky/relieved ladies out there


----------

